# Rudy photos



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Rudy looks adorable! Look forward to seeing pictures of him in the snow.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Charleeann67:) said:


> Rudy, 8 mos. old in his new snow suit!


So cute my girls love thiers


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

He has seen snow but nothing like we got last night. I'll be taking him out for him afternoon "romp" after work today so stay tuned! I had hoped to sew on some mittens/paw protectors/boots that I could roll up, sort of like those mittens for people that the top rolls back if you want just your fingers exposed but didn't get to it before this snow. Now I'm going to be on a mission. At least this snow suit has ribbed cuffs on all legs so he won't get snowballs!


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

*Summer Rudy*


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

How cute that is! No snow in S Calif but we got rain today(!!!!) so Molly gets to wear her raincoat ...a very rare occurrence LOL!!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I love that snow suit. It looks like a very nice match to his dapper personality.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He’s ready for the cold and snow now!


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

Dear Rudy,
Absolutely the cutest snowsuit ever on a beautiful guy! 
You're rocking the look!
Do you have a hard time putting on the legs?
Where did you get this fashion forward outfit?
Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Being the crazy poodle mom that I am, and because I still work so Rudy can live like a king, I first bought a Hurtta rain/snow suit at a great price from Baxterboo. THEN, when I was at Chuck and Don's getting his food they had these snowsuits just in. What I loved is that all the legs have ribbed roll up cuffs so they stay on his legs. It also has a detachable hood and an elastic adjustable cord by the neck. All for about $28. He's used to me putting it on him every day now. First I put my hand through the hole for his head and slip that over, then comes the front legs and then the back legs. It isn't hard to put his paws through the cuffs, just sometimes he is too wiggly and I have to wrangle it a bit.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I love it, and he looks adorable in it. I hope it keeps him dry and warm.


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Yes Mufar42, it stays in place super well! I love that the cuffs are ribbed and stretchy and long enough. One thing though, Mutluks Snojam didn't size it right. I eyeballed it and got him a medium but they had toy poodles at size extra small and miniature poodles at extra extra small. It actually makes more sense that miniature would be the smallest. I emailed them about that error in the sizing chart. It comes in another print also.


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Question*



Charleeann67:) said:


> Being the crazy poodle mom that I am, and because I still work so Rudy can live like a king, I first bought a Hurtta rain/snow suit at a great price from Baxterboo. THEN, when I was at Chuck and Don's getting his food they had these snowsuits just in. What I loved is that all the legs have ribbed roll up cuffs so they stay on his legs. It also has a detachable hood and an elastic adjustable cord by the neck. All for about $28. He's used to me putting it on him every day now. First I put my hand through the hole for his head and slip that over, then comes the front legs and then the back legs. It isn't hard to put his paws through the cuffs, just sometimes he is too wiggly and I have to wrangle it a bit.


Dear Charleeann67:
Rudy is definitely King of Winter! :angel2:
What size and brand are then new suits? :act-up:

We live in New England and don't have Chuck and Don's.

Henry and Eleanor would look smashing in a snowsuit.
When I go snowshoeing with them - it would stop the snowballs they get when wearing a Weatherbeater parka.

Thanks!
EllieHenryNana


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Charleeann67:) said:


> Being the crazy poodle mom that I am, and because I still work so Rudy can live like a king, I first bought a Hurtta rain/snow suit at a great price from Baxterboo. THEN, when I was at Chuck and Don's getting his food they had these snowsuits just in. What I loved is that all the legs have ribbed roll up cuffs so they stay on his legs. It also has a detachable hood and an elastic adjustable cord by the neck. All for about $28. He's used to me putting it on him every day now. First I put my hand through the hole for his head and slip that over, then comes the front legs and then the back legs. It isn't hard to put his paws through the cuffs, just sometimes he is too wiggly and I have to wrangle it a bit.


I have 3 and when they see with their snow sites, they get so excited everyone want to be first. they know it means go by by. I am putting one on the other 2 are jumping and screaming, and then the one who is dressed grabs the lease (always put a lease on even to the car and back) and starts barking at the door. Not hard to get dressed harder to undress, as they want to go more


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Teacup and Toy Poodles Adventures*



glorybeecosta said:


> I have 3 and when they see with their snow sites, they get so excited everyone want to be first. they know it means go by by. I am putting one on the other 2 are jumping and screaming, and then the one who is dressed grabs the lease (always put a lease on even to the car and back) and starts barking at the door. Not hard to get dressed harder to undress, as they want to go more


Dear Bella and Cayenne,
Wow!
Three teenies sound like quite an adventure in the snow. :bird:
We love your tiny top knots. 
Do you have a photo all dressed up for the snow?
Do you have hoods like Rudy?
Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

*Rudy's rainsuit*

Just to keep clean in 35 degree weather.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is so nice to see Rudy pics. I know it is hard to get good pics of little black flying fluff balls, but do try to put more handsome Rudy up here.


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks Lily! It really is hard to catch a flying black fluff ball! I describe him as having "joy of life". After a bit of training he gets rewarded with "go play" and all bets are off. Flying around, jumping at low hanging branches, discovering rabbit poop outside of the fencing! lol


----------

